# Grizzly G1019 Bandsaw - Good Buy?



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I was cruising the craiger last night when i stumbled upon a 14" bandsaw .. new in the box. I open it up and there is a picture of a brand new Grizzly G1019 still in the box …. make an offer it says. I send the guy an email and tell him i got $150 semolians. He calls me back and says you were the first to respnd, its been sitting in my garage for 3 years after i bought it from a friend who was moving, come pick it up tomorrow.

A little research and i find out its a 3/4 HP and a discontinued model. For a $150 did i make a good purchase? I will probably wire it for 220v and maybe do some resawing with it but not a ton.

Let me hear your thoughts and opinions. Thanks all!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Pickin it up in 2 hours!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know, but I am looking forward to your post.
Brandon


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Spunwood .. i cant wait to get it home and up and running !!! Ive been eye banging bandsaws for about a year and a half waiting for someting to hit my price range


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

chrisstef-I would say you are entitled to do a little gloating … $150 for a new-in-the-box saw like this is a good score.

It is discontinued, but Grizzly still has the manual and parts list on their website ( http://grizzly.com/products/G1019 ). Just a WAG on my part, but they may still have parts available should you need them.

-Gerry


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL thanks Gerry … appreciate the info.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You haven't picked it up yet?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

It is officially in the back of the trcuk begging to be brought home and assembled.

Any basic assembly tips out there?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Carry the motor seperately, the darn thing is heavy. You got a great deal. Grizzly should have a riser block for it. If you burn the motor, you should be able to put a larger motor in it, Grizzly is usually pretty good that way. I would call them if I were you and speak with their tech support.


----------



## sludge2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the 14" Grizzly Extreme. Two basic tips- have patience and don't be afraid to call Grizzly tech support. There were differences in the manual and the actual steps required to assemble my saw (even in the most recent downloadable updated manual from their website).


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You're not kidding about that motor being heavy its gotta weigh 50 lbs. I will touch base with their customer service. Im not even sure it has a manual in or instructions with it it looks like the box has been move daround quite a bit. Needless to say im pretty excited to get it up and running.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on riser kits … from what i read grizzly doesnt offer the riser kit for this saw anymore.


----------



## kayakdude (Oct 19, 2010)

hi chris i have infor on left kits i have grizzy catalog and i just bought a left kit last mouth it was about 70.00dollars plus shipping . so i gather you bought this band saw it's a good buy . i haven't had time to plain the wood yet to much snow out side still .


----------



## kentgs (Oct 19, 2011)

Any update on if you like the saw, now that you've had it for awhile? Would you recommend it? I'm looking at the same saw for the same price right now…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

YOU SUCK!!!!!!
Oh well….....Some guys have all the luck. Good on ya.
Bill


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ken, I do like the saw but havent used it a whole lot. I have not yet upgraded the blade on it but i will this weekend replace the stock blade with a timberwolf 3tpi 1/2". The only issue ive had so far is that they sent me coarse thread screws for the fence and they are tapped for fine thread (or vice versa). Dust collection chute is also tricky to figure out (i still havent hooked it up). Its a nice quiet machine and doesnt wobble around on the concrete floor.

For $150 bucks i dont think you can go wrong. Ive also reached out to Grizzly about a riser kit. While it is discontinued they have all the parts to make it work for around $100.

Let me know if you need anythign else Ken.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ahh it wouldnt be a gloat without someone telling you how much you suck … thanks Bill!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So they were out of timberwolf blades so i ended up with a Carter AccuRight … i just got it installed and runnign true … we will do some resawing friday after turkey day.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

You did very well and by the way your suck…lol enjoy the new toy. Looking forward to seeing it set up, need any help pm me I have two Grizzly BS and love using them. My first recommendation is no large than a 1/2 wide blade on this model 3 to 4 TPS is great for resawing…BC


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks BC .. ill keep ya posted. Ive actually had it for almost a year know and im just getting around to upgrading it a little. I went with the 1/2" 4 tpi accuright .. kinda bummed they didnt have any timberwolf in stock but im sure this will be better than the 10 year old stock one.

Ohh wait i di have a little issue, the center piece on the table wants to rub on the back of the blademaybe by like 1/16" , kind of like the opening isnt large enough for a wider blade? Whatta ya think, i can file it open a little bit if needed.


----------



## phlyers (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm actually acquiring the same band saw from my wifes grandfather. How do you like yours? Any tips and tricks?

Did you get it wired on 220? Very interested to do that if it's possible.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

PM sent on some of the specifics Phylers. Wiring for 220 shouldn't be an issues. Ive got the manual kicking around if you need a scanned copy.

All in all I like it. Its done everything ive asked of it. Resawed a 5' piece of 5"x5" doug fir without any issues just a few weeks ago. Really maxed it out.


----------



## Dlhornscxm (Jun 24, 2015)

I know this is an old post but I just picked one up today for $80. The guy through in an HTC rolling base with it, two blades (1/2" and 1/4"). He also through in a Hitachi twin tank 2HP compressor, non working, bad switch. When I called omit he said it was a HF bandsaw and reduced price $20 because he found it had a bad tire. You can't touch anything over a 10" saw for less than $250 (unless you want a 12" craftsman) in my neck of the woods. I'd have been willing (and was ready to spend $150 on HF 14" saw), was pleasantly surprised it was a grizzly.


----------



## JoshLt (Dec 26, 2017)

do any you still have your g1019 if so can you post a pic of the upper block support. when i got mine it had roller bearings instead of the block supports. They were incorrectly installed and not properly supporting the blade. I ordered the block supports from grizzly and when i installed them,the bottom one centered properly but the top one, the blade is rubbing on the inside of the back block mount. any ideas a sto how to fix it short of grinding out the support?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I will touch their customer service. Im even sure the box has been move around quite a bit. Needless to say im pretty exicted
> 
> - chrisstef


Fixed


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill get a pic for you tonight Josh.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i waiting for the picture to tell you just how much…..... YOU SUCK….... LMAO :<))


----------

